# How is Mulholland from PCH?



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thinking of doing a variation of this route on Friday morning. I've yet to get out to the coast on my bike but I'm not a strong climber so I'm also not looking to thrash myself getting back. 

I looked at the segment up Mulholland starting at PCH, it seems like a manageable climb but Strava has it marked as 'Hazardous'. Is this just due to cars/motorcycles in that area? Or is it road conditions? 

Any other suggestions are welcome....thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

climbing Mulholland from PCH on a Friday morning shouldn't be "hazardous" at all. Its a fairly scenic climb and it should be enjoyable. Do it! :thumbsup:

I've done a similar route out Potrero several times...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a nice climb but you have another alternative. Encinal Canyon is a little wider, smoother and more of a steady grade. I like them both And ride them often but on days where I desire a more steady climb, I do Encinal. Either of them on a Friday morning would have minimal traffic. I love riding on the coast and often climb one and drop down the other so I get to ride next to the water twice


----------



## Benbo (May 16, 2007)

2nd the suggestion on Encinal, it's my favorite climb. PCH gets a little busy once you start to get South of Kanan, but nothing too bad.


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Maybe it's just me, but on paper Encinal looks to be tougher than Mulholland??


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

DM5 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but on paper Encinal looks to be tougher than Mulholland??


I would say just the opposite having climbed both multiple times but either are fine for a nice steady climb. You will enjoy both


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Depends on your climbing style / recovery ability:
* Encinal is a pretty consistent grade - stay in the saddle at a steady pace
* Muholland the grade changes

My preference is Encinal, but I do best when I can get in a steady rhythm, peg my hear rate, and just climb. But both climbs are great.


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback! I think we will play it by ear but I'm excited to get out near the coast and explore some of the Santa Monica's!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The two sections of that route that are hazardous are the descents on Portrero and Decker/Westlake. Be careful on those. Mulholland is fine (it may be marked hazardous due to rock slides that sometimes result in debris on the road). I think it's a more interesting climb than Encinal, has more variation and is more scenic.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I decided to head down to the coast today and climb Encinal. Put my Gopro on and took some video. Maybe these can give you a feel for the climb. Just trying to assist 

Beginning Encinal Climb - YouTube

Top of Encinal climb - YouTube

When you get out this way you can PM me for some routes if you like. There is a lot of great riding in this area.


----------

